# DIY Crab Snare/Trap for under $1.00



## willcfish (Jul 13, 2014)

Make your own crab snare. I recommend 30# to 50# Mono or Fluoro for Blue Crab and up to 100# for indungenous crab. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fx_DeTOPW_Q


----------

